# Guess what I have on my driveway....



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It is 18 foot long, a bit shorter in width and height, has a 2.8 JTD Fiat power house, all singing all danceing remote control Blank Putt radia\cd with 10 changer, has a bed at the back which is also a dinette, a bed at the front which is also a dinette, blown air heating, nice big awning and reversing sensors, swivel seats, is white and I have named her Pussl.

First person to guess gets a smiley.

Had the best buying experience ever privately with the seller pointing out the minutest helpful info.

And guess what.... When we arrived home I found they had put a bottle of bubbly in the fridge for us. Lovely people. ccasion5: 

Please can I have a section that is not called Panel Van but perhaps Possl or perhaps Adria\Possl Hitop. After all, the others don't have sections called coachbuilt or A Class otherwise I shall be writing a very strong letter not only to my mother but Brussels as well. 

Oh Happy Day.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pusser

=D> =D> =D> =D> O happy day =D> =D> =D> =D> 

But I do hope it does not have a "marine" toilet.

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I was laid in the bath last night going through MMM June edition and thought of you, Pusser. No, nothing like that  , I saw an ad for a Possl (on page 318) and thought is that the one Pusser's getting? But from your description, it's not, cos this ones silver. There must be more than one in the country - you'll have to look out for it & wave! Enjoy....


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Pictures, pictures, we want pictures! :wink: 
Congratulation, you made it at last. 8)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations Pusser .. well done mate, lets see a picci soon


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all very much. We have a cassette loo......Yeah right. See how long I have that before I sod something up.

Her she is....I present daughter of Two Loos La Trek ... The Pusslbus










Please note, everyone but me thought it a bad idea that I comtemplate the motor cycle. I was drawn to a vision of Marsh Mellow man on Fridge wheels and so declined this part of the package. I also, I think unwisely, declined a garmin thingy, all for an extra £1500. But we do have a normal bike rack and not the scooter rack as seen.

Just wish it would stop raining as I don't want to get it dirty climbing in and out.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I was laid in the bath last night going through MMM June edition and thought of you, Pusser. No, nothing like that  , I....


I like to think I have that affect on people. Does my self esteem the power of good.

Anyone else think of me in the bath.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Very niiiiiice Pusser, couldn't see a White Ensign anywhere tho' and its long after 'colours'.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

How did you manage to get round Mrs Pusser? Has she stopped your rum ration now?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > I was laid in the bath last night going through MMM June edition and thought of you, Pusser. No, nothing like that  , I....
> ...


Not the bath pusser, just the loo

Motorhomer


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > bognormike said:
> ...


In many ways, I consider that more poigiant


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

rowley said:


> How did you manage to get round Mrs Pusser? Has she stopped your rum ration now?


Well, long story and I had to speak with forked tongue but when we met this couple, they were so enthusiastic having traveled in her to Greece and Croatia, Franch etc, she was the one anxious to buy it.

They did mention that there is a ferry in Venice that goes to Greece where you roll on board and can stay in your m\home for the trip with elect hookup provided. Sounds and interesting trip.

The differene in the JTD as regards lack of noise and oomph is amazing. It is nice to buy something which exceeds your wildest hopes.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Many congratulations Pusser! 

Now what are your travel plans in her, and when we will see you at an MHF rally?

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Many congratulations Pusser!
> 
> Now what are your travel plans in her, and when we will see you at an MHF rally?
> 
> Dave


Well, we have not decided yet whether to take her on an A to B trip to Spain at the end of the month. As we have already booked an aircon mobile home I am not sure whether to add miles on her just for the sake of bombing down and bombing up again. But our main holiday will be last week of Aug when for sure we will take her to S of F via a route which I hope to compile from pics on here.

Prior to that I am sure Cornwall is on the books in between and I would like to go for a rally as I have never been on one but I am not very good with lots of people although my wife always apologises in advance for me. 8O I was hoping to go to the birthday rally but I won't know until after we get back mid June whether we can make it.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Congratulations Pusser! You deserve it for all the great postings you put on here. 

I'm not jealous, honest. I'm NOT. :roll: :roll:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Nice one Pusser
Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Smart looking Pussl you have there Posser, Magic Cove here we come!


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Am I physic or what?



stevercar said:


> I wonder if we have any clairvoyants as members?
> 
> Pusser i think your luck is about to change so we will use your number
> 
> quote]


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Crazylady may not be jealous.
*But I am!*

Stunning! 8)

:walk:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

It is obviously a difficult question as no one has tried to answer it , 
so here goes ,is it a motor boat??
can i have a smily for effort
Geo


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

crazylady said:


> Congratulations Pusser! You deserve it for all the great postings you put on here.
> 
> I'm not jealous, honest. I'm NOT. :roll: :roll:


This is the beauty that Drums needs. I think you should buy him one for being the best husband in the world. And he should buy you some flowers for being the best wife in the world. It's what marriage is all about. 8)


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Thats a GREAT idea Puss!
I'll have to tell my wife & Crazylady can tell her hubby! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Pusser, if Drummer was my husband I might think about buying him one, and if I was his wife he might just get me some dandelions. But as I do know his wife, there's no chance of a bike from her, let alone a van, As for flowers for his wife, she doesn't even get dandelions.


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*hi pusser*

hi pusser
very nice  happy travel s  whats the van called again  the puss :?: bus
saruman


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Picky - you are both just being picky. Surely you can come up with something better than you are simply married to other people.

I have to say I am a bit confused, because I think several of my posts have been about you giving him one. (m\home  )

So who is Drums missus and who is Crazy Ladys Hub. Or are they In Cog Nito.

I do hope I have not caused two divorces in one day. That would be a record even for me.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: hi pusser*



SARUMAN said:


> hi pusser
> very nice  happy travel s  whats the van called again  the puss :?: bus
> saruman


You have hit upon a troubling point. I have been torn between PussBuss and Pusslbus and Pusslbus can look like Puss1 (one)bus. It is a creative nightmare. Doubt if I will sleep tonight until it is sorted.

p.s. And also Pussbus can sound like some specialised Ambulance dealing with chronic infections. 

p.s.s. But I suspect it will be called Pussl only as it is short and sweet.

p.s.s.s. I have also considered as the model is a For 6 calling it Forsex but there may be some resistance from the co owner not to mention trouble with the Advertising Standards Agency.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Why not Puss in Bus, you could have it as a main charactor in your annual Panto!
Hundreds would flock!

Plus your new avatar! :lol:


----------



## 95659 (Jul 6, 2005)

A man so steeped in the nautical tradition as your good self Pusser I am surprised you didnt realise what the Champers was for - not to drink - it was for Mrs Pusser to break on the bows during the official launching... "God Bless the Good Ship Possl.... and all who sail in her"!! Hope you both have a lovely time


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Did I really say I'd give Drummer one? I think I remember a M/H we both liked on here, but only if I win the lotto. If you look in Drummer photo's his wife is blonde, and you'll not see a photo of im indoors. Living with him is bad enough, I don't need reminding.
Shame Pusser you've not caused a divorce. Good try!


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Honestly Pusser, that photo was BEFORE I proposed!
Anyway, Ed's pigtail is a fake! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

...and its so unlike me to make a cockup. And just as I was going to send a strong letter to Crazylady for not getting the m\home you deserve. 

Why don't the four of you buy one between you and share all the costs and have some brilliant holidays. Splitting costs would really make for cheap holidays.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm absolutely delighted for you and hope you have many happy and trouble free (yea right), travels in your Pössl, Pusser. First accesory you need is a sog on your bog. Might be wise to let someone else fit it for you given your track record though.

Also, best make sure you add your umlauts in future as well or you'll be upsetting all the German members and we'll have to send Boff round to sört you out :wink: 

pete.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> I'm absolutely delighted for you and hope you have many happy and trouble free (yea right), travels in your Pössl, Pusser. First accesory you need is a sog on your bog. Might be wise to let someone else fit it for you given your track record though.
> 
> Also, best make sure you add your umlauts in future as well or you'll be upsetting all the German members and we'll have to send Boff round to sört you out :wink:
> 
> pete.


Many thanks PJ.. Again I am torn between a Sog Bog and the all singing Green Bio Magic. I am tempted to go green for a while and then consider the Sog Bog at a later date, mainly due to the fact that all I can afford for a while will be beans on toast. (maybe another reason why a Sog is needed  )


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

A 2.8 ltr engine on a van that size - must go like the Space Shuttle!! I must watch out for you on my slow climb up Twyford Down on the M3!!

Enjoy!!!

Kevin


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

arrow2 said:


> A 2.8 ltr engine on a van that size - must go like the Space Shuttle!! I must watch out for you on my slow climb up Twyford Down on the M3!!
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> Kevin


I was very odd driving it home, partly because it is LHD and I kept trying to change gear with the door mirror, and I never realised a van could go that fast. I AM WHITE VAN MAN. At one point I must have been doing 80 with my foot hardly on the accelerator and there was obviously more to go but of course, I slowed down to a steady 70 and it just purred along. I love it and so quiet at speed all I can really hear is some wind noise. Everyone go buy a copy for yourselves. Wicked.

Downside of course is all the bloody manuals are in German. I had enough trouble with last manual in English so I am really stumpted.

If anyone has a manual for the elektro block 213 - 4 control panel, that would be handy. Just the operating bit is all I need. It has icons of course but they are German icons 8O


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

> I have also considered as the model is a For 6 calling it Forsex but there may be some resistance from the co owner


Soooooooo many pusserbilities with this one :lol:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pusser said:


> It has icons of course but they are German icons 8O


Is there a picture of Franz Beckenbaur on it :?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations pusser on your new purchase, being left hand drive no more struggling at the tolls in France now, just press your electric window and hand over the money right…well I hope it’s that smooth for you. :roll: 

Great looking van and plenty of power 8) , you have spoilt yourselves haven’t you, enjoy it Mr & Mrs pusser. We all look forward to your next holiday report. :wink: 


MHS….Rob


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

:evil: :evil: Well I am Jealous.......Bl**dy jealous :evil: :evil: 

But then seeing as it's you Puss, well I forgive you for beating me to it...if you get my drift.

And yes I do think of you often, not in the bath (how anyone manages to read magazines in comfort in the bath is beyond me, something else I never quite achieved :? ) but every time I read about a loo...there you are 8O 

Good luck matey and many many hundreds of miles of happy motoring. If you ever in my part of the world please drop by and tell me the secret of finding the perfect motorhome :? I was going to say ...do drop by and show me your pride and joy...but then thats just asking for trouble isn't it :wink: 


Maura


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pusser,

my congratulations! 

I wish you all luck with her, and may there be always sufficient capacity in the loo cassette! :wink: :wink:  

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for sharing my enjoyment. I think the secret of the perfect motorhome is to realise that there is no perfect motorhome for you. It is the motorhome that satisfies all your personal big issues and you compromise, get around, modifiy smaller issues. i.e. Pussl has no aircon. Small issue but that can be sorted when I get some more funds in.
No bath. Very small issue as shower will do. No mains sewerage but the cassette idea is I think the very best alternative. No Kingsize bed but to get that I would have to buy a big motorhome so I will make do with the adequate bed and loosing some weight would help.

The big bonuses are being able to go from A to B in more comfort than a car, at the same speed and will be able to go to almost all the same narrow places too. Fuel economy is above 30mpg so a big bonus for me there too.

LHD is ideal for me. It is much easier driving on UK roads which I know than driving RHD on foreign roads I don't know.

I am not sure about the payage. I have never done it and the missus has been the only payer of tolls abroad and always irritates me because she does not worry how many cars pile up behind us, nor if they start honking there horns. I always get hot and embarrassed.

She is now over the moon because in future she does not have to be woken up for tolls and highly amused at the thought of me trying to do anything with money. I just know the first tailback I create will make her day.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Pusser.......a great choice and welcome to the van conversions club. I'm sure you'll get on very well with the cassette loo, (just dont loose the cap down the sewer)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> Pusser.......a great choice and welcome to the van conversions club. I'm sure you'll get on very well with the cassette loo, (just dont loose the cap down the sewer)


Thanks Badge. I am dying to get in it (the van - not the loo) but the weather is very wet and I don't want to get it dirty. Oh the pain. I keep walking to the window to look at it.  Even more galling is that we are going to Spain next week and I am leaving her behind. Be one of the first holidays that I cannot wait to get back. Reasons are the cost of alteration to holiday company, slightly extra costs I suppose in getting there but offset by not needing two hotel stops - one there, one back and I want her fully serviced before I go anywhere and I cannot get that done in time with the Bank Hols coming up.

But magic. Last time I felt like this was undoing my first bra - not mine of course.


----------

